# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Νεος Αμπελοκηποι-Πανορμου

## giannis2211

Θέλω να μπώ στη κοινότητα του AWMN αλλά χρειαζομαι να με βοηθήσει κάποιος πιο εμπειρος με τον εξοπλισμό, τι αρχικό θα μπορούσα να πάρω σε πρώτη φάση μεχρι να μου μπει για τα καλά το μικροβιο και τα πρώτα βηματά μου στο δίκτυο.

giannis2211 (#8979)

----------


## JB172

Εξαρτάται τι θέλεις να κάνεις. Client ή Backbone?

Κάνε μία βόλτα από εδώ: viewtopic.php?f=12&t=37106 μιας και είσαι πολύ κοντά. (Ξέρω, γράφει για 17/5 αλλά πάντα κάθε Σάββατο γίνεται καφεδοmeeting. Θα τους αναγνωρίσεις εύκολα.)
Θα βρεις πολύ κόσμο εκεί που θα σου λύσει πολλές απορίες.

----------


## acoul

πέρνα μια βόλτα από το καφέ Αμπελοκήπων προκειμένου να ενταχθείς στην πιο παντοδύναμη κλίκα του δικτύου  ::

----------


## giannis2211

γενικά σκεφτομουν για client αλλά με τη ζωή που κάνουμε και τη μανία που μας πιάνει τα πάντα θέλουν αναβάθμηση. Οπότε ξεκινάμε απο client και βλέπουμε. θέλω να μπω στο awmn κυριως για να μάθω πράγματα. Γνώση δηλαδη που θα αποκτήσω με πρακτική εξάσκηση. Διαβασα αρκετα πραγματάκια εδω μέσα και συμφωνα με τη δική μου (αρχάρια) τοπολογία θέλω να ρωτησω...

Για να γίνω client (μπλε) πρέπει να βρέπω κάποιο backbone (πρασινο)?αλλά και αυτος θα πρεπει να εχει free "κάτι" για να με δεχτεί (κεραια,interface)?

Eπειδή μένω ψηλα και νομιζω με παιρνει για εξολπισμο μπαλκονάτο χρειάζομαι την κεραια και τι αλλο για να φέρω το σήμα μεσα?καλώδιο?κ αν δεν θέλω να τρυπήσω τοιχο στέκει η λυση που σκεφτηκα με κεραια και router στο μπαλκονι και τα 2 pc μεσα ασυρματα?

----------


## Themis Ap

Καλησπέρα και καλώς ήρθες.

Για να συνδεθείς ως client, ψάχνεις στο http://www.wind.awmn.net κοντά στην περιοχή σου κόμβους που να παρέχουν Access Point. Επιλέγεις την αντίστοιχη κατηγορία στον χάρτη που εμφανίζεται και κάνεις τους υπολογισούς σου  ::  

Τώρα για να μην φέρεις καλώδιο (είναι η ενδεδειγμένη λύση) θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις όχι μία, αλλά 2 ασύρματες συσκεύες που να κάνουν για την δουλειά που τις θέλεις. Μία που θα συνδέεται στο AWMN (μέσω κάποιου ΑΡ = Access Point από τον παραπάνω χάρτη) και η δεύτερη που θα αναλάβει να επανεκπέμπει στο τοπικό σου δίκτυο.

Αν θες να έχεις μία συσκευή θα πρέπει να δέχεται δύο διαφορετικά interfaces πχ. http://linkshop.gr/eshop/view_product.p ... 75638eb36f 

με δύο minipci καρτούλες και αντίστοιχες κεραίες.

Μες το παραπάνω σκεπτικό, μία απλή τρύπα στον τοίχο θα σου κοστίσει αρκετά λιγότερο...  ::

----------


## giannis2211

χμμμ..σαν να μου φαινεται η τρύπα λίγο ευκολότερη. Υπολογίζω απόσταση κεραιας και pc 6 μετρα. Τι εξοπλισμο θα χρειαστώ στο μπαλκόνι για client και τι στο pc μου?κεραια και κάποιο μηχανιματακι εξω που θα συνδεονται με τι καλώδιο? και μετα απο το μηχανημα του μπαλκονιου στο pc μου η σε ένα switchακι με ethernet?ενδεχομένως να έχω πετάξει πολλές βλακείες  ::

----------


## papako

γιατί δεν μιλάς με τον discworld (#4003) να σου πετάξει κανένα καλώδιο. δυο ταράτσες διαφορά έχετε

----------


## giannis2211

xaxa!νομιζω βλέπω την κεραια του απο το μπαλκονι μου!υπολογιζω αποσταση μικροτερη των 30m. Του εστειλα (μαλλον) μήνυμα αλλά δεν έχει απαντησει ακομη. Και αν μπορει κάποιοσ να μου πει τι περιπου τηα χρειαστώ για τη συνδεσμολογία.Καλύτερα να αρχίσω να μιλάω με κάποιον και μετα ο καφες!Μην πάω και ακούο κινέζικα!
 ::  καλημέρα κιολας και καλή δουλεια

----------


## Tsakonas1982

> xaxa!νομιζω βλέπω την κεραια του απο το μπαλκονι μου!υπολογιζω αποσταση μικροτερη των 30m. Του εστειλα (μαλλον) μήνυμα αλλά δεν έχει απαντησει ακομη. Και αν μπορει κάποιοσ να μου πει τι περιπου τηα χρειαστώ για τη συνδεσμολογία.Καλύτερα να αρχίσω να μιλάω με κάποιον και μετα ο καφες!Μην πάω και ακούο κινέζικα!
>  καλημέρα κιολας και καλή δουλεια


μποχοχο!30 μετρα απτο μπαλκονι????πις οφ κεηκ αμαλαχει...παιρνεις καρτουλα pci ασυρματης δικτυωσης (ναχει κεραια και μαλιστα αποσπωμενη) -προσεχε να παρεις μια που να πληροι τις προυποθεσεις του δικτυου,δηλ να παιζει σε 802.11Β και να ρυθμιζει ισχυ εκπομπης (Netgear MA311 νομιζω ειναι η περιπτωση σου) ,την βαζεις στο πισι σου και βαζεις το πισι κοντα στο μπαλκονι σε οπτικη επαφη με την κεραια (το τζαμι,αν δεν εχει πλεγμα μεσα ,δεν μπορει να σταματησει την εκπομπη σου)...κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα δουλεψει μια χαρα ετσι και θα σαι ετοιμος με 20-30 ευρωπουλα...
αν 1 στο εκατομμυριο δεν δουλεψει ετσι παιρνεις feeder+πιατακι δορυφορικο και καλωδιο συνδεσης feeder με την καρτα (αφου τσεκαρεις τις υποδοχες) και σημαδευεις το πιατακι στην κεραια του (το σημαδευεις πανω στην κεραια του που μοιαζει με ραβδι,στην ομνι του δηλαδη ΚΑΙ Οχι στις grid/πιατα πουθαχει για backbone)..και εισαι ετοιμος...φυσικα καλυτερα θατανε ναπαιρνες μια πολυ μικρη εξωτερικη κεραιουλα και καλωδιο αλλα δεν εχω υποψη μου κατι ....η συνδεσμολογια ειναι πισ οφ κεηκ...

----------


## JB172

Και στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο να είναι η omni του κόμβου, με πιάτο+feeder ή μία καλή grid (24+ db) θα συνδεθείς.
Ολα τα άλλα είναι οδοντόκρεμες (κοινώς δημιουργούν θόρυβο) και δεν έχουν μεγάλη κατευθυντικότητα.

----------


## giannis2211

υπάρχει περίπτωση να παίζει αν το pc είναι στην άλλη μερια του δωματίου..είναι σχεδόν ακατορθωτο να το βάλω δίπλα στο μπαλκόνι γιατι είναι το κρεβατι..ειπαμε ρε παιδια να μπω στο awmn μην κοιμαμαι και στο πάτωμα!  ::  

αλλιως η λύση με την κεραιούλα πόσο θα κοστίσει περίπου?βασικα θα ήταν τέλειο να μην έκανα τρύπα στον τοίχο.Αντι για την καρτουλα pci ασυρματης δικτυωσης που προφανώς θα έβαζα στο ένα pc μπορώ να το αντικαταστίσω με άλλη συσκευή τύπου ρούτερ-AP για να παίρνει το σήμα απο το κόμβο και να τα στελνει στα 2 pc..?ετσι θα μπορούσα να το βάλω και κοντά στο μπαλκόνι!

----------


## Tsakonas1982

αν βαλεις κεραια εξω και επιμενεις να βαλεις το πισι στην αλλη πλευρα του δωματιου,ετοιμασου να πλερωσεις RF καλωδιο (2-3 ευρωπουλα /μετρο+καμια 15αρα η συναρμολογηση+καμια 10αρα οι κοννεκτορες) μεταξυ καρτας και κεραιας,και εκτος αυτου ετσι θαχεις απωλειες...(αν και τωρα που το σκεφτομαι,αφου εισαι στα 30 μετρα οσες απωλειες και ναχεις,σιγα το πραμα  ::  ) ...κεραια ισχυει ο κανονας οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις...κανεις δουλεια και με μια γτπκ των 30-40 ευρω /το πακετο φιντερ-πιατο παει γυρω στα 50 ευρωπουλα/μια καλη grid γυρω στα 60-70...εξωτερικο ρουτερ -AP προσεχε ,γιατι ελαχιστες τετοιες συσκευες ρυθμιζουν ισχυ(αν δεν μπορεις να ρυθμισεις ισχυ και παιζεις φουλ συνεχεια θα εχεις προβλημα και εσυ και οι γυρω σου απο τον υπερβολικο θορυβο) και ειναι κριμα να την πατησεις.σαν λυση επισης υπαρχει και η προοπτικη mPci to pci adapter+mpci καρτουλα (γυρω στα 50-60 θα παει αυτο)

υγ:για να στελνεις "σημα " και στο 2ο πισι υπαρχει και η εξης τσαμπε λυση :αν εχεις συγχρονη μητρικη με 2πλη εδερνετ ,να συνδεσεις εκει το 2ο πισι

----------


## giannis2211

α!!!εφοσον εχω λαπτοπ με wireless δεν θα μπορουσα να το δοκιμασω εκεί και μετά να παρω καρτούλα για το desktop?το wireless του λαπτοπ και η καρτουλα pci ασυρματης δικτυωσης για το desktop την ιδια δουλεια θα κάνουν.οπότε πώς γίνεται το σεταρισμα?

----------


## Tsakonas1982

ωραια...λοιπον σε πρωτη φαση βγες στο μπαλκονι με το λαπτοπι και κανε κλικ στο εικονιδιακι κατω δεξια για να κανει σκαναρισμα για ασυρματα δικτυα.αν σχεδον σε καθε σκαναρισμα σου βγαζει τουλαχιστον 1 στανταρ κομβο με ονομασια awmn-xxxx τοτε καποιος κομβος εκπεμπει προς την μερια σου.Αν τωρα ειναι αυτος στα 30 μετρα λογικα θα πρεπει να μπορεις να συνδεθεις και απευθειας με το λαπτοπι..οποτε...τσεκαρεις στην σελιδα του κομβου αν εχει DHCP,αν ναι ρυθμιζεις το λαπτοπ να παιρνει ΙΡ αυτοματα.αν οχι σου δινει ο κομβοουχος ΙΡ-default gateway-DNS τα οποια και βαζεις στις ρυθμισεις δικτυου του λαπτοπ και απλα του λες να συνδεθει.Σημασια εχει να βρεις τον κομβο στο "σκαναρισμα",αν δεν μπορεις να συνδεθεις με σκετο το λαπτοπ μην πολυσκας,λογικο ειναι.

----------


## JB172

Επειδή πολύ το παιδέψαμε, ξεκίνα από εδώ πρώτα το διάβασμα: http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Tut ... gMeIn2.pdf

Για την περίπτωσή σου θα χρειαστείς 2 συσκευές.
Η μία θα μπει εξωτερικά και θα συνδεθεί με πιάτο+feeder (ή grid κεραία) και θα συνδεθείς στο AP του AWMN κόμβου.
Η άλλη θα μπει μέσα στο σπίτι και θα παίζει τον ρόλο του εσωτερικού AP στο σπίτι σου και θα συνδέεται με την εξωτερική συσκευή με utp (ethernet) καλώδιο. (Δεν θα γλυτώσεις την τρύπα στον τοίχο).

Για εξοπλισμό δες εδώ: viewtopic.php?f=21&t=36758&p=502294#p502294

Επίσης για την συσκευή μέσα στο σπίτι, μπορείς να πάρεις κάτι από τα κάτωθι:
http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?code=403108 ή http://linkshop.gr/eshop/view_product.p ... 75638eb36f ή http://www.pc-mastor.gr/catalog/product ... ucts_id=52

ή και αυτό http://linkshop.gr/eshop/view_product.p ... 75638eb36f ή http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?code=403121

Σε 802.11n δεν θα σου προτείνω κάτι διότι είναι σε draft ακόμα.

----------


## giannis2211

> ωραια...λοιπον σε πρωτη φαση βγες στο μπαλκονι με το λαπτοπι και κανε κλικ στο εικονιδιακι κατω δεξια για να κανει σκαναρισμα για ασυρματα δικτυα.


σκαναρα και έβγαλε 3 σχετικά δίκτυα με πολύ καλό σήμα (εκτός όλων των άλλων)
awmn-4003
awmn-2240-ap
awmn-416-ap




> τσεκαρεις στην σελιδα του κομβου αν εχει DHCP


που φαίνεται αυτό??




> και απλα του λες να συνδεθει.


εκανε λιγη ώρα aquaring για να μου δώσει ip αλλά μετα έγραψε limitation.πως ελεγχω αν έχω συνδεθει?
εστειλα pm στον 4003 αλλά δεν απάντησε

αν χρειαστώ να αγοράσω εξοπλισμό γνωστος μου είπε οτι έχει να μου δώσει πιατο και feeder

sorry που το κουρασα το θέμα

----------


## JB172

> σκαναρα και έβγαλε 3 σχετικά δίκτυα με πολύ καλό σήμα (εκτός όλων των άλλων)
> awmn-4003
> awmn-2240-ap
> awmn-416-ap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=4003
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=2240
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=416

----------


## jamesbond

το κόμβο discworld (#4003) ποιος τον διαχειρίζεται?
μήπως και βγάλουμε κάνα λίνκ!

----------


## selinios

O John70. Αλλά λίγο δύσκολο αυτή την εποχή. 
Αυτή την διάρκεια του χειμώνα συχνάζει στην Πάρνηθα, Παρνασσό, Καλάβρυτα κλπ.
Κατά την διάρκεια του καλοκαιριού συχνάζει Σέριφο, Σίφνο, Κύθνο κλπ.
Η καλύτερη εποχή λοιπόν είναι Φθινόπωρο και Άνοιξη.

----------


## jamesbond

αμα είναι ο john70 θα την βρούμε την άκρη

----------


## nc

> Η καλύτερη εποχή λοιπόν είναι ...η Άνοιξη.


Την Άνοιξη ανθίζουν τα λουλούδια...  ::

----------


## badge

Εκεί πάνω έχω ανέβει αρκετές φορές. Η οπτική είναι άψογη προς σχεδόν παντού. Ο router είναι ITOX με CF. Τώρα δε ξέρω αν έχει ελεύθερο πιάτο.
Αν πετύχω τον john πουθενά θα σου στείλω το τηλέφωνο του GD για απευθείας επικοινωνία.

----------


## jamesbond

οκ! thanx  ::

----------


## badge

Τίποτα... ωστόσο δες μήπως βγαίνει και τίποτα σε πιο κοντινό. Δημιουργείτε τετράγωνο JB172-discoworld-john70-JB172, και δε λέει τόσο. Άσε που στο κέντρο της Αθήνας είναι λίγο μεγάλη για απόσταση.

----------


## jamesbond

OK

----------


## Winner

> το κόμβο discworld (#4003) ποιος τον διαχειρίζεται?
> μήπως και βγάλουμε κάνα λίνκ!


O gd.
Σου στέλνω σε pm τηλέφωνο και e-mail.

----------


## papako

στείλε μου το και εμενα γιατί τον ψάχνω εδώ και πολύ καιρό.

----------


## GD

Καταρχήν να ευχαριστήσω τον σύντροφο winner ο οποίος αποκατέστησε την φήμη του διαχειριστή του κόμβου 4003. Η σύγχιση προκλήθηκε επειδή ο john70, καμιά φορά όταν δεν μπορεί να πάει Πάρνηθα, Παρνασό κλπ σκαρφαλώνει στην ταράτσα μου.  ::   ::   ::  

Όποιος θέλει να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει την φόρμα επικοινωνίας του WiND (με το i πεζό) διότι με τα fora δεν τα πάω πολύ καλά.

----------

